# my hedgehog is not impoving



## cagg (May 18, 2010)

Hi, I am really concern about my hedgehog he is 3 yrs old, but a friend gave it to me almost 2 years ago.
Around the last days of April I started noticing that he had some discharge on his right ear, I took him the first of May to the vet, and he told me my hedgehog had mites, so he gave him a shoot of ivomec, and told me that after 15 days give him the second dose orally, and on the 28 day give him the third dose. 
By may 6th., I was really worried because he stopped eating, and his normal behavior change completely, he spend his whole day sleeping or just laying, without any activity. I took him to another vet, who told me he had an ear infection and prescribed him a mixture of baytril and lixotinic every 12 hrs. and also some pediatric electrolyte just in case he was dehydrated. he started pooping dark greenish.
By may 11th. His stool was dark greenish with some blood, so I took him to the same vet that prescribed him the baytril, he checked his stool and say that he found nothing unusual, and prescribed him more baytril.
On May 16th, I gave him the second dose of the ivomec and he vomited it, he stills don’t eat as he used to, nor he drinks water as he used to. His stool still is dark greenish, although I don’t see blood anymore. He moves slowly and clumsy. Still no activity 
Today I gave him the baytril, and after an hour he vomit it, he is not the hedgehog he used to be and I missed him, I don’t know what is wrong with him and that really worry me, not be able to help him....if someone had a similar experience that could help me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

_*STOP GIVING HIM THE IVERMECTIN RIGHT AWAY.*_

It is NOT safe, there are entire threads on this forum saying how dangerous it is. It's very potent and far too easy to overdose, and not safe for hedgehogs. I don't mean to be rude, but why you didn't read them is beyond me. Hedgehogs have actually died because of this stuff.

I'm sorry, but your vet sounds incompetent if they 'found nothing wrong' when your hedgehog is pooping blood. Find a new hedgehog vet right away, this one doesn't know what they're talking about.

Someone who knows exactly what you should do will be along in short order I'm sure.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but I practically panicked when I saw what you had written. This is why Ivermectin is not safe.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ditto on the Ivermectin. Do not give it again. 

It sounds to me like an ear infection as well and the ivermectin has probably caused other issues. Baytril is very harsh on the tummy which can cause the green poop. Start syringe feeding him. The vets sell an easily syringeable food called Hills A/D. Make sure he is getting food with the baytril. Syringe him multiple times per day and try to get at least 12 mls of food in him per day, more if you can.

Leave food for him in his bed. Often they will eat in bed even if they won't get up to eat. Count every kibble you put in his cage to see how much he is eating. You can also get him some Royal Canin Baby Cat 34. It is a tiny, hedgehog friendly size and shape and higher in fat and most hedgehogs love it. It may help perk up his appetite. Make sure his water bowl is close to his bed as well. 

The vet can give you a med that will coat his tummy called (Carafate) Sulcralfate. Sometimes when their tummies and intestinal tract get very irritated you can see a bit of blood. It may be this is the cause or it may be something worse. 

Ear infections can make them feel really rotten and can take some time to clear up, especially since it was most likely misdiagnosed by the first vet. Make sure you are getting food into him and that he'es not getting dehydrated. 

Make sure his cage is warm enough. When they are sick, they often require a bit more heat. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a bit surprised that your vet didn't give you an ear drop to give him since there was a discharge coming from his ears. I had a hedgehog many years ago that got mites in her ears (only place we saw them). We treated her for mites, but doc also gave us an antibiotic to use in her ears. It was given for two purposes, to treat any infection the mites may have caused, but the drop was also thick and would suffocate any mites in her ears, which gave her quick relief from those nasty bugs.

I'm not a fan of pedialyte. In fact I've only tried it with a few hedgehogs but none would drink it. If you think your hedgehog is dehydrated, ask doc to do a sub-q of fluids. A sub-q of fluids will provide faster relief from dehydration. This is also something that vets can show owners how to perform at home for seriously sick hedgehogs.


----------



## cagg (May 18, 2010)

First of all thank you for your responses; I am really concern with my hedgehog health.
I started feeding him with hills ad, and although he eats it’s like he forgot how to eat because some times food fall of his mouth and he won't eat by himself.
I stopped the baytril, because the last two doses he vomit it and it’s been 15 days since I started the treatment also his ears are clean now, and since he is not eating well, it can be true that the baytril might be harming his stomach. He still in lethargic state.
I have not found another doctor that truly knows what kind of animal he is treating, and another problem is that I have not enough money, I am a student and I don’t know what else to do, I don’t want to lose him. His last owner wanted to throw him away, but I could not let her, which is why despite I had never seen a hedgehog before or knew what kind of animal was it, I kept him, and know I really love him.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

(please note that I've never dealt with a sick hedgehog before, and I am not a vet.)

I would keep doing what you're doing. Syringe feeding and *perhaps* stop all meds to give his poor tummy a break. Maybe try chicken baby food? (I say perhaps if he's had a full round of his antibiotics for his ear infection. What I've been told as a human has always been to finish all meds when dealing with an infection.)

Why was he on the dewormer in the first place? If he's got oozing in his ear it seems rather odd to treat with a heavy duty wormer or just to perscribe it without apparent cause.

I definately think you need to nix both of those vets.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cagg, what area are you in? Someone may be able to help you locate a proper vet if you can tell us where you are.


----------



## cagg (May 18, 2010)

I have been giving him 'hills AD' using a syringe, I've noticed he tries to vomit or at least he seems to.
He got very thin and he still cannot drink water by himself, i need to use the syringe to hydrate him. Regarding his kibbles, he does try to eat them but since he is very weak he is not able to reach them.
Although he spends most of the day resting, he does get up when he needs to pee.

Are there any vitamins I can give to him or something to give him strength? 

I live in South Texas, almost border with Mexico.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What do you mean he is not able to reach his kibble? How big is his dish. Put the kibble on a saucer or directly on his liner if you need to.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Or if you mean that he won't walk across the cage to get to his bowl, move it closer to his sleeping place, or scatter some kibble in bed with him. He may eat if he doesn't have to move to get to the food.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you certain he is getting enough water? If you pinch the skin on his back, does it stay pinched or does it lay back down quickly? If it stays or takes a while to flatten he is likely dehdrated. Dehydration can cause weakness, and could be a big part of his problem.

Ask a vet to sub-q him fluids. Sub-q (in case you don't know) is where they inject fluids under his skin. It is one of the fastest and best ways to rehydrate a hedgehog. Also ask doc to show you how to sub-q and to send you home with the syringes/needles and fluids to do so. If he is really dehydrated you may need to sub-q him more than once a day.

Put his food closer to him, or even make a small pile in his sleeping quarters for him. If he is trying to eat, that is good.


----------



## cagg (May 18, 2010)

I put the kibbles near his sleeping place and also on his bed, but still he refuses to eat, he is too thin and weak, why is that he does not want to eat? he now refuses to eat the hills AD. 
how can I make him eat?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

You are going to have to syringe feed him baby food or puree the hills a/d into a liquid type substance or even his own dry kibble. Someone can probably suggest what flavor baby food, I know sweet potato is one I used but that's also for constipation. But I think anything at this point would be good for him, I was also using "Chicken & Chicken Broth" flavor. So you need to get your hands on some syringes (without the needle part). If he is not a major baller or too weak to ball up, you got to hold him, try and use your thumb and index finger to kind of hold down his front legs, and then you get the syringe end into the corner of his mouth and force in the food, do it slowly and see if he chows down on it or at least don't go overboard with how much you force in. You're going to want to do this with water too if he is not drinking.

Get him to a vet asap, if there are emergency vets that can deal with hedgehogs near you, take him now, weak and thin is not good.


----------



## cagg (May 18, 2010)

I just bought gerber 2nd. stage chiken and veggies, and also ensure strawberry flavor.
how much ensure can I give him?


----------

